# Pan Fried Shad Roe & Bacon on Toast



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2013)

*Pan Fried Shad Roe & Bacon on Toast*


I know I made & posted Shad Roe this way & a few other ways before, but I figured I'd show my favorite way again. I know some of you say “Yuck”, but that's probably because you never had it.
It tastes much better than fish, when made properly.

I bought these back in March for $9.99 per set, and blanched them, vacuum packed, and froze them, so I can have them all year long. They are only available here in Feb through April. My Son was going to catch some for me, but he was very busy.

I included how I made these in the captions above each picture, but I'll be glad to answer any questions.


Enjoy,
Bear






One set of pre-blanched Shad Roe & some Bacon pieces:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0305.jpg.html



Two slices of buttered Toast:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0306.jpg.html



Spread Bacon pieces in frying pan:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0308.jpg.html



Partially fry Bacon:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0310.jpg.html



Chop Shad Roe up:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0311.jpg.html



Dump chopped Shad Roe in pan with Bacon, and put lid on.
You can see the little eggs stuck fast to the glass lid. Without the lid, they explode all over the place:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0312.jpg.html



Shad Roe & Bacon done:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0313.jpg.html



Spread Shad Roe & Bacon on top of buttered toast:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0314.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 2, 2013)

Very fun!!!!! I bet it was delicious!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Dec 2, 2013)

That looks different, never seen that coming, Roe around here is to catch more salmon and steelhead, never heard of eatin it. That will make me look at it a little differently next time I cure it and put it on a hook 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Very interesting Bear.


----------



## moikel (Dec 2, 2013)

Bear & I have swapped notes on fish roe before.Its great stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I preserve a lot under salt then dry it but from time to time I cook some fresh depends whats in the market. 

I also have some in the freezer I will get onto it soon. Our Asian community stir fry it .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2013)

driedstick said:


> That looks different, never seen that coming, Roe around here is to catch more salmon and steelhead, never heard of eatin it. That will make me look at it a little differently next time I cure it and put it on a hook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Than You!

I would never eat Salmon eggs---They are for bait !!!  I wouldn't eat the big Trout eggs either---Only the small ones in sacks.

The ones I can catch locally that I eat are Shad, Suckers, Bass (LM & SM), and panfish, although the panfish sacks are very small. All of these fish have thousands to millions of very tiny eggs in twin sacks. Actually Sucker Roe is the best. I used to shoot them with a bow & arrow, harvest the Roe, and give the bodies to my Grandpop. He would roto-till them into his veggie garden.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I love ALL fish eggs and roe - whether fancy sturgeon or salmon orange roe or mullet "Bottarga" (as Mick does do well) or shad, or lobster tomalley or any relative of any of that stuff really!

I also love raw quail egg resting on top of raw salmon eggs, and so perhaps that's my poultry nod??? Smiles.

Regardless, this looked really fun and delicious indeed! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Very fun!!!!! I bet it was delicious!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You A Bunch, Leah!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 3, 2013)

Dearest Bear; you've got me SOOOOOOOOOOO wanting to eat shad roe now, and so my question, is whether it can be smoked? (And on my little humble, tiny, gas smoker)? I'd love to do a video of that this weekend with your help or expertise/advise on how to do it???? Thanks for any info. Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Well I love ALL fish eggs and roe - whether fancy sturgeon or salmon orange roe or mullet "Bottarga" (as Mick does do well) or shad, or lobster tomalley or any relative of any of that stuff really!
> 
> I also love raw quail egg resting on top of raw salmon eggs, and so perhaps that's my poultry nod??? Smiles.
> 
> Regardless, this looked really fun and delicious indeed! Cheers!!! - Leah


Sorry to take so long, as I wasn't feeling well.

You may be more advanced on this than I.

I only eat Roe fried or broiled, and in the future smoked. I've been eating fried and broiled all of my life, just like our Dad started me & my 3 siblings out on.

I've never eaten any of it raw, but that may be my loss. I just can't see myself eating raw fish or Roe, unless I was stranded on a desert island & didn't have two boy scouts to rub together.

However, until you and Moikel got here, I believe I was the only one who even admitted to enjoying Roe either fried or broiled.

Cheers to you too.

Bear


LeahOceanNotes said:


> Dearest Bear; you've got me SOOOOOOOOOOO wanting to eat shad roe now, and so my question, is whether it can be smoked? (And on my little humble, tiny, gas smoker)? I'd love to do a video of that this weekend with your help or expertise/advise on how to do it???? Thanks for any info. Cheers! - Leah


I haven't smoked any yet, but I was planning on it for the future.

The Shad Roe I've been getting in the store has been badly abused, and full of tears, so I've been holding off until my Son gets me some nice sets from the Delaware River, without any tears.

My plan is to try just brining some like I do my Salmon, in my "Smoked Salmon" step by step. I imagine I'll be taking this to 140* within 4 hours, and then finish it to 145*.

I also want to cure some & smoke it too. Not sure what seasonings I'll use after curing, but maybe the same as I use on Bacon (CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder). Then since it is cured, I can take as long as I want to slow smoke it.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Bear! Thanks tons for that info! It is helpful! I'd be interested to hear about some smoked shad roe indeed!

Meanwhile, please do feel better, and here is a wonderful CHEERS to your "today!!!" - Leah


----------



## boykjo (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry bear... I couldn't resist...LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Hey Bear! Thanks tons for that info! It is helpful! I'd be interested to hear about some smoked shad roe indeed!
> 
> Meanwhile, please do feel better, and here is a wonderful CHEERS to your "today!!!" - Leah


Thanks Leah!!

And if you beat me to the Smoked Shad Roe, give me a heads up---I'd hate to miss that !!!

Bear


boykjo said:


> Sorry bear... I couldn't resist...LOL


Thanks Joe!!     I knew one of my old buddies would come through.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

Indeed Bear, if I do locate some shad roe and smoke it, I'll let you know. I checked my go-to sources so far however, and it's not there.

It sounds like you have access to great things from your son and such! It will be fun to hear of it smoked whenever you do it!!!  And I'll keep looking around in my parts as well!

Happy Thursday!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Indeed Bear, if I do locate some shad roe and smoke it, I'll let you know. I checked my go-to sources so far however, and it's not there.
> 
> It sounds like you have access to great things from your son and such! It will be fun to hear of it smoked whenever you do it!!!  And I'll keep looking around in my parts as well!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the only way you could get Shad Roe right now would be frozen. I have a few sets yet that I froze back in March. Like I said earlier they are so cut up, they're only good for the "chopped up" method I used in this thread.

Down here we get them in Late Feb to Mid April from the stores. Those Shad are netted in or near the Delaware Bay. Then they run up the Delaware starting around March, depending on the water temp. You can catch them all the way up the river, until the finish at the mouth of the Lackawaxen River, by Zane Gray, in late April.

I would think where you are would be about 2 weeks later than here.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a friend that smokes all types of roe. It's pretty tasty, but I'm not sure it'd be tastier than fried BACON roe!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have a friend that smokes all types of roe. It's pretty tasty, but I'm not sure it'd be tastier than fried BACON roe!


C'mon Case !!!

I don't think it's fair to compare Bacon with anything!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Roe is probably better for you, except it's really got a lot of cholesterol.

When I was a kid & was pumping iron, I used to eat a lot of Roe, because it has about the highest protein of any food.

Back in those days they didn't have all of the protein drinks available like today.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

That seasonal timeline makes sense! Thank you!!!! I'll just live vicariously thus, and through YOURS until I can then find some!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

